# Compatibility Question



## Newf (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello,
Yesterday I bought my 4th aquarium (108 gallon) and i am currently letting it cycle for a few days. Over those few days i have to decide if i'm going to go with my original plan of just moving my fish from the 40 gallon or if I will combine the fish from two of my tanks (30g & 40g).

40 Gallon:
One Jack Dempsey (5") mild manored; only comes out of cave to eat.
Two Green Sevrums (4") peaceful towards other fish; enjoy chasing each other around.
Two Convicts (2") aggressive towards any fish who come near their eggs, otherwise peaceful.
Two Flying Foxes (4") they are left alone by the other fish to do their job of cleaning the tank of algae.
Three Rosy Barbs (2") they just hang out together
One Albino Shark (3") mild manored.
One Redtail Shark (4") only shows aggression towards the other shard ocasionally.
One Pictus Catfish (4") show no aggresion; keeps to himself

30 Gallon: (all fish are very active and appear more aggresive then the fish in the 40g tank)
Two Blue Haps (3" & 4") the larger Hap is king of the tank.
Two Yellow Labs (3" & 4")
Two Red Zebras (3" & 4")

When i asked the opinion of the owner of a LFS, i only mentioned the sevrums and jack dempsey from the 40g and he said they would be fine with the african cichlids. His answer caught me offguard and i forgot to ask about the other fish.

Hearing that the african cichlids would get along with my south american cichlids, I think they all would be fine together with the exception of the rosy barbs and flying foxes.

What do you guys think? 

Thanks,
Newf


----------



## Newf (Apr 14, 2005)

PS
I should also mention that my 108 gallon is heavly planted and has plenty of rocks, providing hiding areas for the less agressive fish.

Newf


----------



## Newf (Apr 14, 2005)

I decided to keep them seperated. I knew that africans like the PH higher then the SA cichlids, but i didn't relize that they liked it closer to 8.0. That was the deciding factor.

The new tenants of the 108 gallon love their home and the african's will definitly enjoy the extra 10 gallons to swim in after i move themto the 40 gallon tonight.

I will have to post some pics soon...

Newf


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

That's the way I would have suggested that you change your tanks Newf. Your fish in the 108 will get quite large and they need that space you gave them.


----------

